# 034Motorsport's Holiday Horsepower Giveaway Ends December 31st! Enter Now!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're proud to announce an exclusive partnership with Santa to bring a few lucky 034Motorsport fans what they want most for the holidays... 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts!

To enter, simply log in to your 034Motorsport account, and add the 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts you’re lusting after to your wishlist.

Once you’re finished, email your wishlist to us at [email protected] and we’ll make one lucky winner’s holiday wishlist (up to $300 value) come true! Five runner-ups will receive 034Motorsport Gift Cards valued at $50.

(If the winner's wishlist is over $300, they will receive a $300 gift card to use toward their purchase.)

*Click Here to Get Started!*

*Fine Print:*

Entries Accepted From December 22nd, 2014 To December 31st, 2014
Winners (Selected Randomly) Will Be Announced Monday, January 5th 2013
Contest Applies To 034Motorsport-Branded Items Only
No Purchase Necessary For Entry
Limit One Entry Per Email Address / Customer Account
*Contest Screenshots:*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Holidays! :biggrinsanta:

Thank you for the wishlists! Santa now has over 300 to choose from...


----------

